# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Γενικά για το backbone >  Αμπελόκηποι madmax - 17319 ψάχνω την πρώτη μου διασύνδεση

## ntrits

> Title: *Αμπελόκηποι madmax - 17319 ψάχνω την πρώτη μου διασύνδεση*
> Post by: *madmax80* on *12:11 20/12/2009* http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=17319 (http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=17319)
> 
> 
> Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
> Μενω στους αμπελόκηπους σε αρκετά καλό σημείο με καλή οπτική προς 
> αμπελοκηπους
> ζωγραφος
> κ.α.
> ...


.

----------


## devilman

Λοιπόν ο κόμβος διαθέτει 2 λινκς 
1ο με 14583
2ο με 14534
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=17319
παρακαλω πολύ ας αλλάξει και ο τίτλος και ο συγγραφέας
συν-υπευθυνος για τον κόμβο εγώ

----------

